# new to forum looking for a new build



## moocow0463 (Dec 29, 2007)

i was messing around on tiger direct looking for components and im thinking of doing a Cross fire setup, after all the pricing done i came up with about $1800 in parts, im new to building and component matching so i could use a little help too, the motherboard i was looking at is DDR3, so that upped the cost being ram for it was 300 instead of 100,  but i figure if i want it to last the ddr3 is the way to go?  i havent done much with processors or motherboard but heres what  i decided on

water cooling system (havent messed much with them but figured with over clocking im gonna need it, but what else do i need with a cooling system cpu fans, basic fans what else?)

Dx38BT board (figured it would go pretty good with over clocking)

id like a qx9650 but that would bring my price up another $800 so i was thinking e6850? not really sure what route to go?

dual 3870's or 3850's which ever fits into the budget

750-1000 watt PSU

1-2GB ddr3 ram

soundblaster card

around $100 in the network card or so

i wont need a ton of space so 300-400gb harddrive will do

and windows vista


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 29, 2007)

From what ive read DD3 is still too new and not much of an upgrade (ATM) from DDR2(1066mhz). 
It'll probably take atleast another 6 months or so for the latencies to go down on ddr3.

Priceerformance ratio id go with ddr2


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2007)

Crossfire and SLi are useless unless you have a high resolution monitor. If you dont have one, its a waste of money and you'll gain next to nothing in FPS.

Id also reconsider the graphics card. The new 8800GT 512MB seems to out do it. My 8800GT wipes the floor with my 8800GTS 640MB.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'd go with a e6850, and wait for the less expensive yorkfields to come out in feb/march. You'll get move value for your money (by a long shot). I would go with a high end board that supports DDR2. You'll save a TON of money, without sacrificing hardly any performance.  Also, I agree with crash on the 8800GT. With my suggestions, you'll save yourself 500-800, and once you OC, you'll barely notice a difference...if any.


----------



## moocow0463 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok thanks so if i save money with the ddr2 ill go with a better gfx card, but what resolution are we talking about for xfire and SLI to be a benefit, im going to be getting a 19-22" lcd with the new setup (if i dont get the moniter that saves another 350 or so for more upgrades as well) but as far as cooling goes what all am i going to need for water cooling, what fans etc?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 29, 2007)

Most 22" LCDs will benefit...sort of. Honestly, it's debatable how much SLI and Crossfire affect real world performance. DON'T expect 2x the performance. Expect maybe a 5-10% difference in frame rates. To me personally, it's a waste of money with current graphics cards. As far as cooling, I suggest "graduating" at some point to water cooling. There are many high end air coolers that match (or close to) mid range water set ups, especially if your case has good airflow.
Just a suggestion...you'll continue to get more enthusiastic responses if you click the thanks button...


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 29, 2007)

Also, you can't beat the new gen 8800GT and (G92) GTS for price to performance, especially once they're overclocked.


----------



## moocow0463 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks alot, i got a friend that built a cpu a while back with an 8800 gt, its just at the time 8800 were way out of price range, but they are coming down


----------



## moocow0463 (Dec 29, 2007)

p.s. what kinda fan setup would you reccomend then if i skip on the water cooled, i just dont want over heating issues if i over clock


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are doing any type of duel cards, I would go with the 8800gt. I have the 3870, but there is only SLI type games out right now. So it is pointless to do anything Crossfire with a 3870 unless your into benching.
  Now for water cooling go here http://www.frozencpu.com/ and get a kit that suits what your wanting to do.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah, the GT is new.. he probablly used a GTS..  The q6600 isn't all that expensive why not go for that untill the q9450 or better come out next month.  Thing is, if you want a motherboard with a Nvidia chipset in it, and want to upgrade to Yorkfield, you have to get the 780i chipset. (Only one choice and it's $330 bucks on Newegg)  I'm waiting till next month to build my new system when the new Yorkfields are out and 780i's are plentiful.  Otherwise as far as upgradability to the Yorkfields, you're kinda stuck with the x38 chipset and (if you really need to run 2 or more cards) crossfire.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2007)

moocow0463 said:


> p.s. what kinda fan setup would you reccomend then if i skip on the water cooled, i just dont want over heating issues if i over clock



The bigger the better.  Scythe Infinity, Tuniq tower, etc.   Be sure to get a nice big case with a lot of fans too.  One thing you haven't mentioned is a PSU.  Get a quality one, it's really your most important purchase.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2007)

moocow0463 said:


> p.s. what kinda fan setup would you reccomend then if i skip on the water cooled, i just dont want over heating issues if i over clock



I would go with the Zalman's CNPS9700 LED. Its a pretty good price at newegg for around 60 dollars. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019 You can go with a Freezer 7, but The Zalman's is a pretty good heatsink.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> The bigger the better.  Scythe Infinity, Tuniq tower, etc.   Be sure to get a nice big case with a lot of fans too.  One thing you haven't mentioned is a PSU.  Get a quality one, it's really your most important purchase.



Couldn't have said it better. LAST component you want to cut corners on. Get Corsair, Silverstone, Seasonic, PC Power and Cooling. To great cpu cooler that no one really talks about are the Zerotherm Nirvana and Enzotech Ultra X.  Not only are they in the same class as the Tuniq Tower, they both get points as unique eye candy


----------

